# Places to see in Memphis



## Atterberg (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi all,

Does anyone have any suggestions on things to do or see in Memphis, TN? I will be there for a few days for an academic conference. Having never been to the city, I'd like to take half a day or so to meander.


----------



## Phenom (Apr 10, 2010)

Good Morning:

There is of course Graceland and Beale Street and a look at the pyramid civic center. 

Also, Mud Island River Park has a museum, Mississippi, Civil War,etc. The University of Memphis has an Egyptology museum.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Intersate BBQ and the Dog Track!!


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I've lived in the Memphis area my entire life. There are several fun things to do, depending on your interests.

If you are even remotely interested in Elvis, go to Graceland. It's touristy as all get out but very well done. It's in a horrible part of town, so don't plan on spending time in the area before or after you see the King. If you are into music and music history, check out the Stax Museum of American Soul Music.

If you aren't into Elvis or soul music, you could easily spend half a day downtown and see a lot of neat stuff. Downtown has been revitalized in the last decade or so and is home to many tourist attractions. Probably the best visit in town is the National Civil Rights Museum. While there you can check out the South Main arts district and then walk down to Beale Street. I'd at least walk into the lobby of the Peabody Hotel, one of the grand old Southern hotels. Sun Studio, where Elvis was discovered, is a short drive east of downtown.

And then of course there is the matter of BBQ. There are dozens of places to go. Most of the best ones (where the locals go) are in less than convenient parts of town. If you are based downtown, go to the Rendezvous. It's the big one in town, where all the tourists and celebrities and presidents go to eat when they are here. If you don't know good BBQ, it will be fine and you'll have a great time. If you want something that's a bit less commercialized and more about the food itself, check out The BBQ Shop in Midtown or Central BBQ in Midtown or East Memphis. Central BBQ is actually opening a new place downtown next to the Civil Rights Museum. If they are open by the time you are in town, I suggest going there and avoiding Rendezvous.

If you let me know which general part of town you are staying in, I can give you some different suggestions on BBQ. As far as tourism goes, everything I've mentioned is essentially the "greatest hits" of Memphis.


----------



## Atterberg (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. We're staying at the Peabody and ended up at Rendezvous for dinner. Nice atmosphere. I can't say the same for the rest of the nightlife -- ended up with a total of four beggars following us for cash, and that's on a Tuesday night. Tsk tsk.


----------



## Racer (Apr 16, 2010)

The best part about visiting Memphis is leaving.


----------



## Atterberg (Mar 11, 2012)

Is Nashville significantly better?


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I've spent a good deal of time in both cities. Memphis has more than it's fair share of problems, but it is a true southern city with a distinct culture. I'm not sure you can say the same for Nashville. Nashville is more like a mid-western city mixed with the whole honky tonk country music stuff. Memphis has more in common with New Orleans, Charleston, Savannah, etc. Nashville is more like Louisville or Cincinnati.


----------



## Racer (Apr 16, 2010)

Atterberg said:


> Is Nashville significantly better?


That's hard to answer. As nolan has indicated, Memphis is very different - it's nothing like Nashville, Knoxville, Chattanooga, or any other sizable city in Tennessee. I have to go to Memphis frequently for business, and to me it's like visiting a city in a third-world country - it has a few bright spots, but it's key attributes are crime, urban blight and squalor.

I agree with nolan that Nashville is more like some mid-western cities than Memphis is - Nashville is safer, and the populace is slightly better educated overall. The music scene and the handful of cultural landmarks (the Parthenon replica, Cheekwood, Frist Museum, etc.) make it a modestly interesting place to visit. I moved here from another area of the country, and find Nashville to be tolerable as a place to live. There is no incentive my employer could offer me that would convince me to move to Memphis, and I am not alone in that attitude. Some of the major companies in Memphis have a very, very difficult time recruiting senior staff/executives because of Memphis' well-deserved negative reputation.


----------



## Atterberg (Mar 11, 2012)

Racer said:


> There is no incentive my employer could offer me that would convince me to move to Memphis, and I am not alone in that attitude. Some of the major companies in Memphis have a very, very difficult time recruiting senior staff/executives because of Memphis' well-deserved negative reputation.


This has matched my experiences thus far. Nice to stroll around during the day, but surprisingly shady at night. The fact that some streets are punctuated with grime and police is quite telling.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I firmly believe that without FedEx, Memphis would be Mobile, AL or Shreveport, LA. Granted, I love Mobile, but you get the picture.

If you are based downtown during your stay, you will see some of the best, but much of the worst, that the city has to offer. Most people who live in the city live in Midtown or East Memphis. Those who can't afford to live in those areas (due to the need for private schools for children) live out east in the suburbs or in North Mississippi, like me. 

It is funny, and somewhat amazing, that Memphis has 2 of the top 25 independent men's stores in the country, according to Esquire. Only NYC can claim more.


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

Drive into Mississippi; go to Doe's Eat Place. Eat steak and Hot Tamales until you pass out.


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm probably late to the party, as most everything has already been said. I grew up in Memphis from age 0 to 16, we moved out west in '98. I was just back there in December for Christmas visiting my parents as they have since moved back. I'm glad I left when I did, to be honest. I don't see myself ever moving back there. It's unfortunate because the city has immense potential, but the racial divide in that town is stronger than in probably any other US city. Inept leadership has failed the citizenry for over 20+ years now.


----------



## MBA Ph.D. (Apr 9, 2012)

During a recent vist I found Graceland to be every bit as over-the-top touristy as expected, but nonetheless fun and well worth the time.


----------



## McPatrickClan (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't know if anyone mentioned it, but the Peabody Hotel with the ducks is neat. Memphis is certainly a classic Southern city and fun in its own way. IMHO, it is similar to other regional cities like San Antonio, Portland, the Detroit area, etc. People generally don't come from other countries to visit but if you can pretend you are an ethnographer for the day, it can be a lot of fun.


----------

